# deyince / diyince



## Rallino

Merhaba herkese. Sorum bir yazım kuralı ile ilgili.

"Demek"  fiili, _-ince_ ekini aldığında, kökte ünlü daralması oluyor mu?

*diyince* / *deyince* ?

Google'ın verdiği sonuçlar:

deyince: 1.450.000
diyince: 287.000

Ama ben yine de tatmin olmadım; çünkü _*yemek*_ fiilini ele aldığımızda -ki _demek_ fiiliyle çok benzerlik gösteren bir fiildir- *yeyince* demediğimiz kesin.

Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz?


----------



## ortak

Bence yazıda *yeyince* ya da *deyince*'yi tercih ederiz ama diğerleri konuşma dilindeki telaffuz şeklimizdir. Sonuçta konuşma dilinde bu tarz oynamaların olması doğalken, yazı dilinde kelimenin kök yapısını korumamız daha mantıklı gözüküyor. Bir de tabii *yeyince* ya da *deyince *demeye de alışkın da değiliz.


----------



## Rallino

Teşekkürler Ortak. Yine de _*yeyince*_ demek bana çok yanlış geliyor. _Deyince_ en azından _Angara ağzı_ dedikleri şivede kullanılıyor; ama _yeyince_'yi söylemesi bile zor geliyor_. _Standart yazılı Türkçe'de bence _diyince_ ve _yiyince _daha doğru gibi. Bu konuda açıklayıcı bir kaynak bulamadım henüz.


----------



## Deniz G

Doğru olan *yiyince*. Okurken de yazarken de bunu kullanıyoruz. *Deyince* ise doğru yazım şeklidir ama telaffuz farklıdır.
Sonuçta dil kurallara göre oluşmaz, zamanla oluşur. Mantık aramak mantıksızdır bence.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

TDK Yazım Kılavuzu'ndaki Ünlü Daralması başlığından aynen kopyalıyorum:
Buna karşılık tek heceli olan _demek_ ve _yemek_ fiillerinde, söyleyişteki _i_ ünlüsü yazıya da geçirilir: _diyen, diyerek, diyecek, diyelim, diye; yiyen, yi&shy;yerek, yiyecek, yiyelim, yiye, yiyince, yiyip._ Ancak_ deyince, deyip _sözlerindeki _e_ yazı&shy;lışta korunur.


----------



## Rallino

DeepBlueSea said:


> TDK Yazım Kılavuzu'ndaki Ünlü Daralması başlığından aynen kopyalıyorum:
> Buna karşılık tek heceli olan _demek_ ve _yemek_ fiillerinde, söyleyişteki _i_ ünlüsü yazıya da geçirilir: _diyen, diyerek, diyecek, diyelim, diye; yiyen, yi­yerek, yiyecek, yiyelim, yiye, yiyince, yiyip._ Ancak_ deyince, deyip _sözlerindeki _e_ yazı­lışta korunur.



Çok teşekkürler DeepBlueSea


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Rica ederim Rallino


----------



## macrotis

Evet, çok faydalı oldu. Teşekkürler.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Rica ederim Macrotis


----------



## forever_blowing_bubbles

hem yazıda hem telafuzda doğrusu,yiyince ve diyince dir.sebebi ise daralmadır


----------



## Rallino

forever_blowing_bubbles said:


> hem yazıda hem telafuzda doğrusu,yiyince ve diyince dir.sebebi ise daralmadır



 Yani TDK yanlış mı?


----------



## jasminion

TDK da aynı şeyi söylüyor zaten.


----------



## jasminion

Ayrıca "diye" bağlacına bakmamız yeterli olacaktır. Ki bu bağlaç demek fiilinden türemiş ve "diyerek"in kısaltılması olarak kullanılmaktadır.

"Annem yemek yapıyor" diye mırıldandı.


----------



## Rallino

jasminion said:


> TDK da aynı şeyi söylüyor zaten.


 
Hayır, DeapBlueSea'nin mesajına bakarsanız:

_TDK Yazım Kılavuzu'ndaki Ünlü Daralması başlığından aynen kopyalıyorum:
Buna karşılık tek heceli olan demek ve yemek fiillerinde, söyleyişteki i ünlüsü yazıya da geçirilir: diyen, diyerek, diyecek, diyelim, diye; yiyen, yi&shy;yerek, yiyecek, yiyelim, yiye, yiyince, yiyip. *Ancak deyince, deyip sözlerindeki e yazı&shy;lışta korunur.* _


----------



## jasminion

Affedersiniz, ben de bu arkadaşa cevap verdiniz sandım.

forever_blowing_bubbles 	 		*Re: deyince / diyince*
 		hem yazıda hem telafuzda doğrusu,yiyince ve diyince dir.sebebi ise  daralmadır.

Neyse, yer yer tekrarlamaktan kaçınmadığım bir sazanlık örneği göstermiş oldum...


----------

